# Ranger RzR 4



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

http://view.exacttarget.com/?j=fe63...&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2016757d66027b741d78&WT.mc_id=

Looks pretty cool to me. Im thinking party wagon.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you buy one and let me ride shotgun, I'll leave my wheeler at home for the meet and greet. I'll even get out every now and then and get you a beer!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Haha sounds like a plan. I wonder if I could rig up a keg in the back with a hose running up to the front. I bet we could figure that out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Some friends of mine are working with the local dealer to get their first one. Should make them a good ride. They have a small son so the rear seats should be perfect.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks nice .. but to long....... jmo


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's what she said.


----------

